# Some of my baking.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Under a storm here in Miami so nothing better to do than baked.







One Spanish apple torte(peaches,plums will work too), and two carrots/pineapple loafs, frosting comes later, that's besides chicken cold cuts I made this morning, will see how it comes out.:2thumb:


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks well yummo readytogo!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

That does look good, wouldn't last long here!

Keep us up on the chicken cold cuts, I tried my hand at making some a few years ago, it was passable and decided it would work in a pinch but I never really got it perfected.


----------

